

Startup Quote: Tom Preston-Werner, co-founder, GitHub - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1370665647

======
raychancc
Do things that allow you to win and that allow someone else to win. It is not
a zero-sum game.

\- Tom Preston-Werner (@mojombo)

